# is lionel touch-up paint available?



## newB (Feb 3, 2011)

is there any source for touchup paint to paint scrapes/scratches on tin lionel cars? i'm thinking touchup paint like the dupli-color auto paint available in fingernail polish sized bottles with a built in tiny brush.

if not, has anyone ever made a cross reference of standard lionel paint colors to currently available paints?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try this: http://www.trainenamel.com/Lionel Colors.htm

Home page: Matched Colors for Old Toy Trains


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Try these, too ...

http://henningstrains.com/CollectorColor.html


----------



## newB (Feb 3, 2011)

great links, thanks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Try these, too ...
> 
> http://henningstrains.com/CollectorColor.html


These guys are only 7 miles from me, I should drop in there sometime. I've ordered mail-order from them, but never been to the store.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Though I've never done business with him, I hear George Tebolt has a great offering of Lionel color-matched paints ... 

http://www.georgetebolt.com/


----------



## Odd-d (Feb 22, 2011)

I bought several cans of spray black from various manufacturers and sprayed pieces of matboard to make color samples. why not try this and then you can judge which paint matches best. Odd-d


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, was there any significant difference to the actual shades of black? (I'm talking color here, not finish sheen.) I would have thought that black was pretty much black.

Maybe not, though ... ???

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Black is black, except when it isn't.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tell that to Henry Ford !


----------

